# Changing crankset on 2013 TCR Advanced SL



## Thighs

I just got this bike and I want to change the standard Ultegra crankset to a compact (so I can climb a little easier)..also something a little lighter. 

I'm not sure about what kind of crankset I would have to get in order for it to be compatible with the bottom bracket.

The Giant website says BOTTOM BRACKET: 86.5mm shell accepts press-fit style BB only, bearing set not included.

Can someone tell me what kind of crankset I would have to get to switch it over?


----------



## r1lee

If you are keeping with a shimano crankset, just pick what you want and it will fit.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

The 2013 Ultegra FC-6750 compact saves 2grams over the crankset you have while the Dura Ace FC-9000 will save 107g but cost a whole lot more (i.e. double)!
Maybe the latest FC-6800 (~14/25g lighter) is worth a look as it has more chainring options than the FC-6700 series and will then allow future changes in chainring sizes (compact > mid > 'normal') without having to change the whole crankset again.

product

If not, there are a few options from other manufacturers such as Rotor.


----------



## Thighs

SO is this something that would fit if I wanted to switch over? Universal Cycles -- FSA K-Force Light 386 EVO Crankset


----------



## Sven_Nijs

I believe it should but this may assist with some of your queries: 
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/_uplo...CR-Defy-Avail ADVANCED series 20080504_EN.pdf
If you are swapping out bottom brackets to suit a new crankset, it's going to have to be done by a shop with the required press-fit tools.


----------



## Seagoon

Why not save yourself some money and put a bigger cassette on the back ?


----------



## bikerjulio

Thighs said:


> SO is this something that would fit if I wanted to switch over? Universal Cycles -- FSA K-Force Light 386 EVO Crankset


No. 385EVO uses a 30mm spindle. You need a Shimano style BB86 crank which have a 24mm spindle.


----------



## Thighs

I'm still a little lost. What FSA crankset would be compatible without having to get a new bottom bracket or an adapter?


----------



## Rackerman

Hi Thighs,

Very doable and yes, there's not a lot of info on these cranksets/fits but I run a couple Giants, both with FSA Cranksets and one is a Rabobank TCR Advanced SL... I actually owned the FSA crankset for close to 6 months while I waited for the BB to be built. They are truly a great light crankset unless you want to go Campy Super Record (Ultra Torque) which look good too but some don't like crossing Campy and Shimano like that. I'm running compacts as well and have been happy with the performance. Di2's shift a little hard from small ring to big ring but otherwise it's solid. This was only with the Di2's and never had an issue prior to with my Ultegra shifters.

You need to make sure that the FSA crankset is a 386EVO with the Spindle stamped bb86/30. With this, there is a BB from FSA with the Part number listed below and you are good to go.

I'll mention too that the support reps at FSA are pretty responsive and will do all they can to answer your questions. 

*From FSA Tech Rep:*
_We do make the BB86EVO now. Make sure that the crank’s spindle has the words "bb86/30 compatible”. If so, then you can purchase the bb86 which is part #200-3216.
Cheers,
Cameron Simpson
Technical Sales_

Good luck with your build and let us know how it goes!
Cheers,
Raye


----------

